# Wet mopping and masonite



## banderdp (Oct 5, 2011)

Stupid question, but can you wet mop a masonite stage? I've always done it in the past with no problems, but I just started at a new theatre and the architect insists that under no circumstance should a wet mop ever be used. Any help?


----------



## venuetech (Oct 5, 2011)

is it painted? or stained?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Oct 5, 2011)

Unsealed masonite will swell if the edges get wet, but any painted surface should be fine. I would suggest using hot water and giving the mop a half-twist before wringing so as to minimize the amount of excess water and shorten the drying time. All our floors are painted masonite and we've never had any issues with mopping them.


----------



## Footer (Oct 5, 2011)

Both my stages are masonite. Both are mopped at the end of every call, at least 250 times a year. Both are at least 5 years old. However, all the masonite is painted on all sides. Right now I'm using an acrylic floor paint. No problem with mopping...


----------



## jglodeklights (Oct 5, 2011)

One must also realize that, per Mopping for Theatre 101, our idea of wet mopping is different than most people's idea of wet mopping. Yes, the floor must be painted or sealed all over in order to prevent damage. Even painted, proper mopping doesn't involve dumping water on the floor. It involves wetting the mop, ringing it out and giving the floor a once over that leaves it slightly damp. Anymore except on major sticky points is wasting water, finding a way to waste time and does risk damaging the floor.

Chances are you architect was also stating that to avoid liability should the floor receive water damage down the line.


----------



## Footer (Oct 5, 2011)

jglodeklights said:


> One must also realize that, per Mopping for Theatre 101, our idea of wet mopping is different than most people's idea of wet mopping. Yes, the floor must be painted or sealed all over in order to prevent damage. Even painted, proper mopping doesn't involve dumping water on the floor. It involves wetting the mop, ringing it out and giving the floor a once over that leaves it slightly damp. Anymore except on major sticky points is wasting water, finding a way to waste time and does risk damaging the floor.
> 
> Chances are you architect was also stating that to avoid liability should the floor receive water damage down the line.



Architects are great at designing buildings and horrible at operating them. How many great facilites are there out there that have a loading dock that you can't get more than a 24' truck into? Hell, the guy who designed my space must have been on like 9 different drugs when he did it (and shared it with the Governor to allow it to be built).

Ignore the guy. Twist your mop before you ring it. Don't use soap. Mop away and enjoy your nice, clean, deck. 

Now, I did see one floor destroyed once. A janitor over the summer ran a "zamboni" over the maso floor in the theatre at the local high school. It totally destroyed the floor because it got too wet. 



So, keep the janitors away but otherwise you should be good. A good mopping should not put any more water on stage then spray bottle and should dry in less then 15 minutes.


----------

